# Last night Dinner



## Gary in VA (Mar 16, 2007)

Lets see... 

Grilled seasoned shrimp with onions and peppers

Lime pepper grilled salmon

Grilled polenta

Grilled it all last evening (in the friggin rain)... put it all on at different times and amazingly it was all done at the same time.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks great. I LOVE polenta, especially grilled!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 16, 2007)

Good job Gary!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks great Gary!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 16, 2007)

Good job Been rainin here too


----------



## wittdog (Mar 16, 2007)

It's back to freezing cold here..


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2007)

That looks mighty festive. Never had Polenta before. I might have to try some. It looks really good on that plate :P


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks great !


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 16, 2007)

my wife and I are just now trying our hand at polenta... so far.. I am not too crazy bout it.

so, if anyone has ideas as to  how to jazz it up.......


----------



## john a (Mar 16, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> That looks mighty festive. Never had Polenta before. I might have to try some. It looks really good on that plate :P



I thought the same thing, nice plate in both respects.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 16, 2007)

That all looks good.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> my wife and I are just now trying our hand at polenta... so far.. I am not too crazy bout it.
> 
> so, if anyone has ideas as to  how to jazz it up.......



Gary,
are you buying it in a roll (like sausage) or are your making it yourself?

Friend polenta is really good with a marinara sauce and mozz cheese on top. Sauteed mushrooms reduced in white wine, garlic is really good too.


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 18, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Gary in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a box mix that the wife bought.. maybe that was the problem.. never made it from scratch...


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 19, 2007)

I love polenta make it from scratch too. It is very very easy. 

Usually I just make it grill it and top it like steer crazy wrote with marinara and cheese. 

However you can also layer on prosciutto spinach and cheese that is a good combo too.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 19, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a box mix that the wife bought.. maybe that was the problem.. never made it from scratch...[/quote:93lh4i3d]

Some specialty stores will have it already made and will look like sausage rolls. Just slice and fry, grill, bake, etc....homemade is better though


----------

